# NAS richtig einbinden?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eine QNAP NAS mit 2x 4 TB für die Datensicherung und meine Foto-Sammlung geleistet. Die läuft soweit, allerdings bekomme ich meine Wunschkonfiguration nicht gebastelt:

1. Mein Rechner soll ein Verzeichnis der NAS für meine Fotos in meinem home mounten. Ich vermute, das geht über Samba und habe den Samba-Server auf meinem Rechner installiert. Inzwischen bin ich nicht mehr so sicher, ob das eine gute Idee war. Evtl. sollte Samba auf der NAS laufen und meine Gentoo-Box als "client" darauf zugreifen?

2. Eine automatische Datensicherung von 4 Laptops (3x Lubuntu, 1x Windows XP & meine Gentoo-Kiste) auf der NAS.Also dachte ich an rsync & cronjob. Das muss wohl auf der NAS eingerichtet werden, oder?

Hat jemand etwas ähnliches a Laufen und kann mir bitte die richtige Netzwerkstruktur dafür kurz erklären? Ich lese mich dann erstmal ein.....

uhai

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

wir haben hier eine synology DS214+ im Heimnetzwerk stehen. Sie macht in etwa das, was Du machen möchtest. Freigegebene Verzeichnisse mounte ich mit meiner Gentoo-Maschine via CIFS. Funktioniert recht zuverlässig.

----------

## musv

Vom Hersteller vorgesehen ist eigentlich der Zugriff per Samba, da wohl davon ausgegangen wird, dass die Nas als Zuspieler für Windows-Rechner dient. 

Da auf den NAS-Teilen im Normalfall aber ein Linux läuft, kannst du das Teil verbiegen wie du willst. Zugriff ist z.B. auch per SSH möglich:

http://wiki.blue-panel.com/index.php/Verbindungen_mit_dem_Qnap_NAS#SSH_Zugriff

NFS sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren.

----------

## uhai

@michael_w: 

QNAP kann anscheinend cifs...

@musv:

nfs wäre möglich... samba und nfs-utils habe ich installiert. Bei beiden Dingen läuft irgendetwas nicht richtig....

NFS:

```
 mount 192.168.0.18:/homes/uhai /home/uhai/HaiNAS

mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.18:/homes/uhai

```

Samba:

SWAT lässt sich nicht über localhost:901 aufrufen - weder mit IP noch Hostname... Leider keine Fehlermeldung..

Die NAS stellt doch jeweils die Server, oder? Und die einzelnen Rechner sind dann die clients - oder liege ich da falsch?

uhai

----------

## michael_w

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die NAS stellt doch jeweils die Server, oder? Und die einzelnen Rechner sind dann die clients - oder liege ich da falsch?
> 
> uhai

 

Genauso ist es. Du musst (so ist es zumindest bei der Synology) Verzeichnisse für Benutzer/password freigeben und genauso (mit diversen Clients) mounten.

----------

## uhai

Anscheinend habe ich bei der Ordner-Freigabe gemurkst...

SWAT geht zwar nicht, aber über den Dateibrowser komme ich auf die NAS mit SMB://<IP>

Die NFS-Verbindung klappt noch immer nicht:

```
 mount -t nfs <IP>:/homes/uhai /home/uhai/HaiNAS

zsh: correct 'nfs' to 'fs' [nyae]? n

mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.18:/homes/uhai
```

/public kann ich so einbinden... Vielleicht kann ich die Verzeichnisebene nicht so tief annlegen für nfs?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Die Daten schiebe ich per ftp auf die NAS. Wie kann ich das Quell-Verzeichnis mit dem NAS-Verzeichnis vergleichen bevor ich die Quelle lösche? Da gibt es doch bestimmt einen Konsolen-befehl dafür, oder?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Ich dachte, das könnte so gehen:

diff -r -q /Fotos smb://192.168.0.1/homes/uhai/Fotos

Aber anscheinend kann diff mit smb nichts anfangen, oder?

uhai

----------

## michael_w

Kannst Du das NAS immer noch nicht per mount einbinden? Das wäre der einfachste Weg.

----------

## uhai

Nein mit mount scheitere ich momentan noch. Ich muss noch die nfs-Doku lesen, soweit bin ich noch nicht....

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Anscheinend habe ich bei der Ordner-Freigabe gemurkst...
> 
> SWAT geht zwar nicht, aber über den Dateibrowser komme ich auf die NAS mit SMB://<IP>
> 
> Die NFS-Verbindung klappt noch immer nicht:
> ...

 

Bist du dir sicher, dass "/homes/uhai" eine gültige NFS Freigabe ist? Ich hab mir mal kurz die NFS Doku für ein QNAP NAS angesehen und da wird immer nur ein Verzeichnis angegeben, also in deinem Fall nur "/homes". Vielleicht solltest du es mal so versuchen  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

```
mount -t nfs 192.168.0.13:/homes/ /home/uhai/HaiNAS 

mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.13:/homes/
```

Sicher bin ich nicht, aber geholfen hats leider auch nicht...   :Wink: 

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

schau mal hier nochmal nach den Rechten für die Freigabe: http://docs.qnap.com/nas/4.0/de/index.html?win_mac_nfs.htm

Vielleicht fehlt dir da was...  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## musv

Die Freigabe steht beim NFS-Server in /etc/exports.

----------

## uhai

Habs hingebastelt bekommen... zumindest manuell. Kann jetzt aber nicht nachvollziehen, was anders ist.

mount -t nfs <IP>/homes... funktioniert. 

Die NAS bekommt die IP über DHCP, ändert sich also laufend. Ich würde die nfs-Verzeichnisse auf der NAS gerne in mein /home einbinden mit einem Eintrag in der fstab. Über den Hostnamen der NAS kann ich das aber nicht, oder? Zumindest bekomme ich dann immer einen Fehler....

Wie mache ich das am besten?

uhai

----------

## bbgermany

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Habs hingebastelt bekommen... zumindest manuell. Kann jetzt aber nicht nachvollziehen, was anders ist.
> 
> mount -t nfs <IP>/homes... funktioniert. 
> 
> Die NAS bekommt die IP über DHCP, ändert sich also laufend. Ich würde die nfs-Verzeichnisse auf der NAS gerne in mein /home einbinden mit einem Eintrag in der fstab. Über den Hostnamen der NAS kann ich das aber nicht, oder? Zumindest bekomme ich dann immer einen Fehler....
> ...

 

Vielleicht solltest du in Erwägung ziehen der NAS eine feste IP zu zu weisen. Das sollte das Problem mit der fstab eliminieren. Wenn du keinen DNS Server im Netz betreibst, dann kann du die NAS mit Hostnamen in deine /etc/hosts auch eintragen, dann funktioniert die "Namensauflösung" auch für den mount-Befehl.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## uhai

Die feste IP habe ich mir auch schon überlegt... Eigentlich soll der Router den DNS machen, ist aber wohl schwierig...

Ich habe die Verzeichnisse der NAS jetzt so eingebunden:

```
mount -t nfs 192.168.0.11:/homes/uhai/Bilder /home/uhai/Bilder

mount -t nfs 192.168.0.11:/homes/uhai/Fotos /home/uhai/Fotos

```

In PCManfm werden beide Verzeichnisse angezeigt, geben aber teilweise Fehlermeldungen beim Versuch Unterverzeichnisse zu öffnen:

"Wählen Sie eine Anwendung für Dateien vom Typ "inode/x-corrupted-Typ. "vIn Digikam wird gleich nur ein Verzeichnis im Baum gelistet, auch dort sind Die Unterverzeichnisse und Dateien nicht verfügbar.

Fehlermeldungen beim Mount hatte ich nicht.

ls -ali als user:

```
55181448 drwxrwx---+  58  500 users 12288 28. Feb 15:36 .

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? .#index.xml

 4526019 drwxr-xr-x  179 uhai uhai  16384 28. Feb 22:42 ..

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? .@__thumb

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? .digikam-exifrotate-15468.jpg

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? .digikam-exifrotate-5766.jpg

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? .directory

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? .~lock.thumbnails-digikam.db#

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? 08-11-23 Hd Hausansicht.xcf

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? 08-11-23 Hd Hausansicht.xcf.xmp

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? 10-05-01 Radtour.png

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? 10-05-01 Radtour.png.xmp

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?         ?             ? 10-06-24 Hannover.gpx

```

ls -ali als root:

```
63438849 drwxrwx---+ 96  500 users     12288 13. Feb 10:52 .

55181448 drwxrwx---+ 58  500 users     12288 28. Feb 15:36 ..

79430763 drwxrwx---+  2 root root       4096 20. Feb 08:28 .@__thumb

63439824 -rwxrwx---+  1  500 users      3974  6. Mai 2015  .digikam-camera-tmp1-1988DSC_0912.JPG.xmp

63439012 -rwxrwx---+  1  500 users      4518  9. Mai 2015  .digikam-camera-tmp1-22206_UHD0032.JPG.xmp

63438862 -rwxrwx---+  1  500 users      4519  9. Mai 2015  .digikam-camera-tmp1-22206_UHD0033.JPG.xmp

63439669 -rwxrwx---+  1  500 users      4519  9. Mai 2015  .digikam-camera-tmp1-22206_UHD0034.JPG.xmp

63439519 -rwxrwx---+  1  500 users      4519  9. Mai 2015  .digikam-camera-tmp1-22206_UHD0035.JPG.xmp

63439700 -rwxrwx---+  1  500 users      4517  9. Mai 2015  .digikam-camera-tmp1-22206_UHD0036.JPG.xmp

63439818 -rwxrwx---+  1  500 users      4518  9. Mai 2015  .digikam-camera-tmp1-22206_UHD0037.JPG.xmp

63439333 -rwxrwx---+  1  500 users      4517  9. Mai 2015  .digikam-camera-tmp1-22206_UHD0038.JPG.xmp

```

Kannd as die Ursache sein? Oder habe ich die nfs-Konfiguration versemmelt?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Vermutlich muss ich die User-IDs von meinem Rechner und der NAS "synchronisieren", oder? Gibt es da eine nfs-Konfigurationstabelle oder so etwas?

Das läuft über NIS, oder?

uhai

----------

## py-ro

Bei nfs4 hast noch den idmapd, bei 3 musst die z.B. über NIS synchronisieren, ja.

----------

## uhai

Ich bin nicht sicher....:

```
eix -I nfs

[I] net-fs/nfs-utils

     Available versions:  1.2.9-r3^t 1.2.9-r3^tnfs-client.target                      loaded active active    NFS client [1] 1.3.1-r4^t 1.3.1-r4^t[1] 1.3.1-r5^t 1.3.1-r5^t[1] ~1.3.2-r6^t ~1.3.2-r6^t[1] ~1.3.3^t ~1.3.3^t[1] {caps ipv6 kerberos +libmount nfsdcld +nfsidmap +nfsv4 nfsv41 selinux tcpd +uuid}                                                                                  

     Installed versions:  1.3.1-r5^t(18:40:11 06.02.2016)(caps ipv6 libmount nfsidmap nfsv4 tcpd uuid -kerberos -nfsdcld -nfsv41 -selinux)                                                                      

     Homepage:            http://linux-nfs.org/

     Description:         NFS client and server daemons

[I] net-libs/libnfsidmap

     Available versions:  0.24 0.24[1] ~0.25 ~0.25[1] ~0.25-r1 ~0.25-r1[1] {ldap static-libs}

     Installed versions:  0.24(18:38:39 06.02.2016)(-ldap -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://www.citi.umich.edu/projects/nfsv4/linux/

     Description:         NFSv4 ID <-> name mapping library

```

Was müsste mit systemd gestartet werden? Wie heißen die Services? Bei mir läuft nur:

```
nfs-client.target                      loaded active active    NFS client services

```

Ist das alles? Oder gehören die auch dazu:

```
remote-fs-pre.target                   loaded active active    Remote File Systems (Pre)

  remote-fs.target                       loaded active active    Remote File Systems

```

Mehr wird hier nicht gestartet.

uhai

----------

## uhai

Das habe ich gefunden. Ich habe den Eindruck, das ist nur eine Behelfslösung. nfs sollte doch die UID und GID "übersetzen" können, oder?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Immer noch ein Rechte-Problem, oder?

```
 mount -vt nfs 192.168.0.100:/homes/uhai/Fotos /home/uhai/Fotos

mount.nfs: timeout set for Sun Mar 20 18:45:37 2016

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.100,clientaddr=192.168.0.15'

mount.nfs: mount(2): Protocol not supported

mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'addr=192.168.0.100'

mount.nfs: prog 100003, trying vers=3, prot=6

mount.nfs: trying 192.168.0.100 prog 100003 vers 3 prot TCP port 2049

mount.nfs: prog 100005, trying vers=3, prot=17

mount.nfs: trying 192.168.0.100 prog 100005 vers 3 prot UDP port 30000

mount.nfs: mount(2): Permission denied

mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.100:/homes/uhai/Fotos

```

Macht das Sinn, die nfs-Freigaben per ssh zu bearbeiten?

uhai

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hast du das schon gelesen ? http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/21365/nfs-share-permission-denied.html

Und hier mal gestöbert ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NFS/Troubleshooting

----------

## uhai

Es ist ein Rechteproblem gewesen. Die Gruppe "everyone" braucht Zugriff auf die übergeordneten Verzeichnisse. Jetzt habe ich die Freigaben im Dateimanager als smb://<IP>. Das mounten über nfs verweigert er mir, scheint aber an den rechten vom Mountpoint zu liegen.

Ganz seltsam ist, dass ich in digikam 5.2 die smb://<IP> nicht als Sammlung angelegt bekomme. Nach Doku soll digikam das können. Da gabe es vor Jahren wohl schon einen bug, dass man die Freigaben lokal mounten soll. Aber das klappt bei mir nicht, der mount-Befehl läuft ewig und endet nicht.

Hat das schon irgendwo mit digikam geklappt?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Kann man das gleiche Freigabeverzeichnis gleichzeitig über smb und nfs auf dem client einbinden? Falls nicht, welche Verbindung wäre zu empfehlen?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Den SMB-Server auf der NAS habe ich abgeschaltet. Die nfs-Verbindung sollte stehen:

```
 exportfs -v

/share/CACHEDEV1_DATA/homes/uhai

                Master_Tux(rw,async,wdelay,insecure,root_squash,all_squash,no_subtree_check)

/share/CACHEDEV1_DATA/homes

                192.168.*.*(rw,async,wdelay,insecure,root_squash,all_squash,no_subtree_check,anonuid=2147483647,anongid=2147483647)

/share/CACHEDEV1_DATA/Public

                <world>(rw,async,wdelay,insecure,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)

[/] # netstat -tn | egrep '2049|Active|Proto'

Active Internet connections (w/o servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State      

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.100:2049      192.168.0.10:1016       ESTABLISHED 

```

Öffne ich aber die gemounteten Verzeichnisse im Dateimanager, soll ich eine Anwendung für "inode/x-corrupted" aussuchen.

```
ls -ali /home/uhai/NAS

ls: Zugriff auf /home/uhai/NAS/@Recycle nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /home/uhai/NAS/admin nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /home/uhai/NAS/.syncing_db nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /home/uhai/NAS/uhai nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /home/uhai/NAS/Sabine nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

ls: Zugriff auf /home/uhai/NAS/Natan nicht möglich: Keine Berechtigung

insgesamt 28

55181313 drwxrwxrwx+   8 root root  4096  9. Feb 2016  .

 4526019 drwxr-xr-x  189 uhai uhai 20480 17. Sep 21:06 ..

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?        ?             ? admin

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?        ?             ? Natan

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?        ?             ? @Recycle

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?        ?             ? Sabine

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?        ?             ? .syncing_db

       ? ???????????   ? ?    ?        ?             ? uhai

```

mount durch root, ls durch user. Ist das das Problem?

Was läuft da schief?

uhai

<edit>

Im Systemprotokoll der NAS ist die Online-Verbinung über nfs zu meinem Rechner ohne Nutzernamen angezeigt... sollte da nicht der user aufgeführt werden?

----------

